# Steve Johnson, 5th out of Azusa, CA.



## Tames D (May 3, 2010)

Doe's anyone have current contact info for Steve. I need to connect with him again.


----------



## tcallen73 (Jun 5, 2015)

Tames D said:


> Doe's anyone have current contact info for Steve. I need to connect with him again.


I know this is an old post but are you still looking for Steve?


----------



## Tames D (Jun 7, 2015)

tcallen73 said:


> I know this is an old post but are you still looking for Steve?


Yes, I'd like to contact him and say hi. Do you know Steve?


----------



## tcallen73 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes. I worked out at his West Covina school and am friends with him. Just saw him a couple weeks ago. Do you want me to leave him your number?


----------



## Yellowledbetter (Jun 5, 2017)

tcallen73 said:


> Yes. I worked out at his West Covina school and am friends with him. Just saw him a couple weeks ago. Do you want me to leave him your number?



Hi tcallen73 - Hoping you are still an active member.  I too have been trying to contact Steve Johnson.  I am tracing down my Sifu's lineage, and I believe he was trained by Steve Johnson, and am simply hoping to confirm that, and possible find others that were trained in a similar fashion.  Any chance you are still in touch with him?  I have tried contacting him through his son's school in New Mexico, but so far unsuccessfully.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 23, 2017)

theres 2 steve johnson that does karate maybe one of the steve johnson is him on fb


----------

